# Screwed by Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds



## Old Man (Feb 13, 2008)

In late November of 2007 I placed an order with 
Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds at their website - 
http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/. (For better or worse, I live in the USA.) Over a month later, nothing had arrived so I sent them an email. They wrote back quickly, "We are trying to find out where your order is." and asked if they had the correct mailing address. 2 days after the "We are trying to find out where your order is" email, they email me again with some standard bullshit they must send all their victims. It really pissed me off, but I've smoked a ton since then and I've got some healthy little Blueberry, Ice, Cherry Bomb, and Chocolate Chunk plants growing from seeds I got from a connect.  Here's the 2nd email I got from AMS (what bullshit):
"If you live in a country where it is not allowed to recieve genetics you must be aware of the risk of interception by local authorities! .... We can no longer send replacements to customers for free. ... If you would like to pay 15 euro for the shipping cost, we will send you an order replacement with REGISTERD MAIL.
Here are the bank and address details to sent money for your replacement to. (replacements are not going thru the system, so you can\'t pay by creditcard) BECAUSE OF EXTREME HIGH FRAUD RISK, WE DO NO LONGER ACCEPT CHEQUE\'S AND MONEY ORDERS.
CHEQUE\'S AND MONEY ORDERS WILL BE RETURNED TO THE SENDER.
Cash to:
Name : AMSTERDAM WEB TRADING
Adress : Postbus 213
Zipcode : 1000 AE Amsterdam
Country : HOLLAND"


----------



## widowman64 (Feb 13, 2008)

they are legit check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/33582-first-grow-journal-using-white.html


----------



## Old Man (Feb 14, 2008)

Well if they're legit then they're stupid f*#kers - if the REGISTERED MAIL option is better, why don't they offer it on the original order? And more maddening is that they're lecturing me about the possibility of fraud after I have just spent a $100 for an education in this kind of thing. 
Just think how easy it would be for AMS to set up a nice looking site and then setup a bunch of other sites referring to AMS as the best. And then offer anyone who's interested, the opportunity to make a percent of any sales that comes from people who buy from AMS that followed a link from an add on their page. 
There's lots of bad reviews about AMS - I'd rely on those and check out sites like Nirvana that get better reviews.


----------



## doxxxx (Feb 14, 2008)

i ordered from them and no problems, they seem very legit to me.


----------



## widowman64 (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea I hear you. There are scam sites out there that do have links from other scam review sites. But AMS is legit. why you didn't receive your order, I don't know. I spent 100$+ on WW seeds from them and all worked out and the strain was one hit kill. You should consider paying the 15$. after all whats 15$ out of the 100$ you already spent



Proof: (My profile photo is one of the colas off the first WW I grew and bought from AMS) I plants 4 seeds. One died. One female. two male.


----------



## Old Man (Feb 14, 2008)

$15 maybe, 15 euros no.


----------



## crazedtimmy (Feb 14, 2008)

so is AMS a legit place to get seeds from, and shipped to the US its all cool???


----------



## Old Man (Feb 14, 2008)

At the Green Man's page there's a a "monthly update" that rates seed banks (Green man's Seedbank Update). I checked out the highly rated one's. There are a couple in Canada that accept international money orders which they claim can be refunded. This sounds like a good way to go for web purchases in comparison to credit cards or cash. I guess you're taking a chance with any postal order, but next time, I'm going with Nirvana or one of the highly rated banks from the monthly review that will accept a money order.


----------



## adalberto (Jan 8, 2010)

How did you send an email to them AMS?
I sent to [email protected]
and the adress is not valid
please could you help me?


----------



## cutlerj77 (Apr 27, 2010)

DON'T ORDER FROM AMSTERDAM WEB TRADING (Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds)! It is a scam! Old Man's experience is not an isolated situation. I personally had the exact thing happen with the exact same message sent. Found others online having the same experience. All they have to say is "it got intercepted" and they don't have to send anything and they conveniently have no proof they ever shipped the order. Let's be real, the product is overpriced and they could easily send a replacement. Curious, has anyone actually received the replacement order after paying the 15 EUROS? No! The problem is the dumb asses at http://www.weedsthatplease.com/ are still endorsing them and I was a fool for believing them. They are probably getting paid for every scam they can pull.


----------



## roosterxlt (Apr 29, 2010)

they call me rooster, im glad this was posted it saved me 100.00 sorry for your luck old man but its good to know WA says hey


----------



## Texson (Jun 10, 2010)

Okay, I'll tell you how to comtact them, but it won't do any good. It's a scam. You have to click the 'contact us' button, then scroll to 'other questions', then scroll to 'contact our helpdesk', and they say they will get back to in 24-hours -- they won't. I bought about $600 in seeds from these screwups on Feb. 2. They sent me the TINIEST, PALEST seeds I've seen in over thirty years of this -- totally immature! ALL my seeds ALWAYS sprout, but this time, I only got a handful of sprouts out of all the seeds, and they were the tiniest sprouts I've ever seen. One Nigerian male is still less than 4 inches tall --- FOUR MONTHS LATER! And it's in FOXFARMS Ocean Mix! That stuff is so rich you could grow door knobs in it. I've complained multiple times, and finally a couple of weeks ago, someone named "Kim" responded (months later) via email asking, "How did you germinate them?" That was a couple of weeks ago, and I went thorough all the crap to respond (as you've realized, you can't simply "Reply" to their email -- that would be too easy for someone whose been screwed by these assholes to send in a complaint). DON"T TRUST THESE PEOPLE -- THEY ARE CROOKS!


----------



## rayray220 (Jun 13, 2010)

Texson said:


> Okay, I'll tell you how to comtact them, but it won't do any good. It's a scam. You have to click the 'contact us' button, then scroll to 'other questions', then scroll to 'contact our helpdesk', and they say they will get back to in 24-hours -- they won't. I bought about $600 in seeds from these screwups on Feb. 2. They sent me the TINIEST, PALEST seeds I've seen in over thirty years of this -- totally immature! ALL my seeds ALWAYS sprout, but this time, I only got a handful of sprouts out of all the seeds, and they were the tiniest sprouts I've ever seen. One Nigerian male is still less than 4 inches tall --- FOUR MONTHS LATER! And it's in FOXFARMS Ocean Mix! That stuff is so rich you could grow door knobs in it. I've complained multiple times, and finally a couple of weeks ago, someone named "Kim" responded (months later) via email asking, "How did you germinate them?" That was a couple of weeks ago, and I went thorough all the crap to respond (as you've realized, you can't simply "Reply" to their email -- that would be too easy for someone whose been screwed by these assholes to send in a complaint). DON"T TRUST THESE PEOPLE -- THEY ARE CROOKS!


 
ripped off as well

$536 for 100 femenized seeds. Did not even receive any seeds nor will they show me the shipping receipt.

They are not even trying now and if your site links to them, you are linking to scammers!

pollinatorseedbank.com are scammers as well. - same owners [email protected] is a scammer.

Time for a botanical supplies chargeback!


----------



## asknice2000 (Jun 29, 2010)

rayray220 said:


> ripped off as well
> 
> $536 for 100 femenized seeds. Did not even receive any seeds nor will they show me the shipping receipt.
> 
> ...



I received bad seeds once off them in the all the times I have baught off them.
I just put 15 euros in birthday card covered it with carbon paper and the information about the purchase on the inside of the card and sent it to the address they had sent me and with in 2 weeks I received new 1`s and I still got the 20 freebies again. Bonus Sometimes a bit more reading helps. I was pissed off at first then after I contacted them (via thier web site) Jacky from Amsterdam seeds told me how to get my seeds replaced. The bad seeds I got just did n`t start. They sent out new1`s no problem at all . I got 10 carmelishious seeds popped up no problem this last time. Thanks Amsterdam seeds for your good business .


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 29, 2010)

asknice2000 said:


> I received bad seeds once off them in the all the times I have baught off them.
> I just put 15 euros in birthday card covered it with carbon paper and the information about the purchase on the inside of the card and sent it to the address they had sent me and with in 2 weeks I received new 1`s and I still got the 20 freebies again. Bonus Sometimes a bit more reading helps. I was pissed off at first then after I contacted them (via thier web site) Jacky from Amsterdam seeds told me how to get my seeds replaced. The bad seeds I got just did n`t start. They sent out new1`s no problem at all . I got 10 carmelishious seeds popped up no problem this last time. Thanks Amsterdam seeds for your good business .


 
shill.......................


----------



## rayray220 (Jul 18, 2010)

asknice2000 said:


> I received bad seeds once off them in the all the times I have baught off them.
> I just put 15 euros in birthday card covered it with carbon paper and the information about the purchase on the inside of the card and sent it to the address they had sent me and with in 2 weeks I received new 1`s and I still got the 20 freebies again. Bonus Sometimes a bit more reading helps. I was pissed off at first then after I contacted them (via thier web site) Jacky from Amsterdam seeds told me how to get my seeds replaced. The bad seeds I got just did n`t start. They sent out new1`s no problem at all . I got 10 carmelishious seeds popped up no problem this last time. Thanks Amsterdam seeds for your good business .


 
I did not receive my order and Jacky sent me a fake shipping receipt with the name HAND WRITTEN and dated 35 days AFTER they said they shipped it.

TOTAL SCAM.

~Ray

my order P3313136862

Can you have Jacky send me another fake receipt to complete the scam?


----------



## weed4cash (Nov 4, 2010)

you can have some of my seeds. I have a ton.


----------



## thedoc08 (Nov 5, 2010)

asknice2000 said:


> I received bad seeds once off them in the all the times I have baught off them.
> I just put 15 euros in birthday card covered it with carbon paper and the information about the purchase on the inside of the card and sent it to the address they had sent me and with in 2 weeks I received new 1`s and I still got the 20 freebies again. Bonus Sometimes a bit more reading helps. I was pissed off at first then after I contacted them (via thier web site) Jacky from Amsterdam seeds told me how to get my seeds replaced. The bad seeds I got just did n`t start. They sent out new1`s no problem at all . I got 10 carmelishious seeds popped up no problem this last time. Thanks Amsterdam seeds for your good business .


Quality first post.

Figure while this thread is up top I might as well throw out the fact that I was also hosed by AMS back in August and received the "letter from customs." I threw it out, but I do believe it had a reference number on it, how ballsy would it be to call customs and ask if that was a legit grab?


----------



## oldschool1960 (Dec 24, 2011)

i went through the same thing.i really thought i wasted alot of money.the one thing i did do right was to (follow instructions)!i got what i ordered in a discret package.if you want your order (follow instructions).seeds were good to.so do what your told!


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 24, 2011)

I dont know why people keep using lesser known banks when Attitude has proven to be a very honest and reputable seed bank.


----------



## oldschool1960 (Dec 24, 2011)

you can send me some.im trying to get something diffrent around the area.all the weed i get seems to be the same buzz.help me with introducing some new bud .balls or bud dont matter, ill cross them for something new.cool


----------



## grow plenty (Dec 24, 2011)

oldschool1960 said:


> you can send me some.im trying to get something diffrent around the area.all the weed i get seems to be the same buzz.help me with introducing some new bud .balls or bud dont matter, ill cross them for something new.cool


why not just order some? attitudes jan special is less than 2 weeks away....


----------



## bigv1976 (Dec 24, 2011)

grow plenty said:


> why not just order some? attitudes jan special is less than 2 weeks away....


Yeah that Lucky 7 promo sounds awesome.


----------



## grow plenty (Dec 24, 2011)

bigv1976 said:


> Yeah that Lucky 7 promo sounds awesome.


ive made my list and checking it twice,lol im stocking up on lots of subs gear. i only order about once a year so thats about how long my list is. ha-ha. ill make 2 orders and double my freebies. plus if one dont make...the other probably will!


----------



## Lydia777 (Mar 26, 2012)

*We tried to order seeds ,again this year from the Amsterdam webtrading site, that we have been going to for the past 3 years. This year, we gave them our credit card numbers, and they took the money, but we never recieved anything from them. I wrote them over and over trying to figure out what went wrong. I no longer here any replies from them , whatso ever. They took $217 euro and that was the end of that!( I know, I should of never sent that much money) I asked them when did they send them, and the date that was given was a date that our c.c. hadn't even cleared yet, so we know that they never even sent them out. What ever is going on with this place is, NOT GOOD! They used to be one of the better places, but NO MORE! Something has happened to this company, where you can no longer TRUST that what you order, is going to be sent. SHAME, SHAME, on Amsterdamwebtrading!
DO NOT TRUST THESE PEOPLE WITH YOUR HARD EARNED MONEY! *


----------



## HeatSeeker (Apr 11, 2013)

Cutlrj77, yes you are right. weedsthatplease.com is an 'affiliate' that takes commissions on referrals to AMS. View the source code on their web page to verify this... I am a computer web developer and can read code. For example look in the http: address you linked to a weed seed site with and you will see this>> 

http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/marijuana-seeds.php?affilid=387111043816

Note the > affilid=387111043816... This is an identifying number (affiliate number) for the seed seller to know where the link comes from and to kick back a commission on sales. Most of the seed company raters are doing this... just look at any link from any rater to see this...


----------

